# The New Swedish! Tall Tank.



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my new tall tank for my P.vittatus group.

I might post building pics later.

Feel free to ask questions


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good, I really like the wood you have in there. I'm sure in time it will be even better with more growth.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very natural. Congrats! But, for this tank, better some arboreal frogs - a group of nice ranitomeya, IMO...


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks! 
The plan is to get a group of r.amazonica aswell.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

That that an LED Flood light? If so, how many watts? Looks great!!


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome job, really like that piece of wood you have there


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Its 2x80watts low energy lamps.
About 12000 lumen.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very natural look, I really like that!


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Plants are starting to grow in and frogs are starting to mate ;p
My two males sings like crazy.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A vittatus climbing on glass... never seen before! (But it's true that I have not vittatus). So... you have 160 watts on this tank. It's right? And how do you do regarding heat? Here temps outside, this morning at 10 o'clock, were 35° C!


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a fan on top pf the viv that blows away hot air from the lamps, and i have a fan inside the viv that circulates the hot air inside.


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Got 5 R. amazonica today.
Moss is starting to grow everywhere and the bromeliads has some nice roots going on!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice viv!!!.... I bet not many vits get to live in a viv that nice


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks! I wouldnt mind living in there either 
Heres a small update of growth!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm really liking the plant variety and I'm sure the frogs do too

good luck with the frogs, your tank is gorgeous!


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Europeans/Scandinavians always have the nicest tanks and best lighting. Not sure why, but they do, even in the chameleon hobby. Very nice looking tank. Where did you get that wood centerpiece?


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

showjet95 said:


> Europeans/Scandinavians always have the nicest tanks and best lighting. Not sure why, but they do, even in the chameleon hobby. Very nice looking tank. Where did you get that wood centerpiece?



Thanks! 
The center wood is actually like 5 pieces, got them from a speciallist aquarist.
Heres some of the pics from construction state.


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Small update ;D
Planning to do a little bit of a cleanout soon.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha! I love _S. wendlandii_ but the runners are ridiculous at times
The tank looks great man


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you show a picture of those film cans you have at the bottom of the viv
?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet! I love the update!! How large is this tank? Is that a Ludisia sending out all those flowers?

John


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

wow looking so nice with the plant growth...

Rani


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Great looking tank! Love the dimensions you chose. Great plant growth too.


----------



## Jockson (Dec 27, 2011)

Update after throwing out some vines and old plants!
Sadly, i found my big female P.vittatus dead in the water earlier today 

To answer some questions, yes its flowrs from Ludisia, and the dimentions are 90x90x45cm


----------

